# The Christmas jumper has arrived!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly's Christmas jumper came in the post today  she's not massively keen on wearing it, but I'll work on it! Also attached a couple of others, just because she's cute <3


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

very cute - like the shared head photo!!, and the close up of her looks like she is thinking, 'will you please just put that thing down now mum!'


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> very cute - like the shared head photo!!, and the close up of her looks like she is thinking, 'will you please just put that thing down now mum!'


She was having a bad 'tache day!! She's definitely fed up of seeing my phone in her face every 5 minutes  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. She is beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tilly looks lovely - now we need some cold crisp days, which the weather man is promising, so that she can wear her jumper out. I'm sure she'll learn to love it when lots of people stop to admire her wearing it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the jumper and love Tilly! I love her size, she is such a bear!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love the jumper it's adorable! She looks very festive She is so cute love the pictures the second one made me laugh


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous Tilly - she's just a big puppy! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Love the jumper and love Tilly! I love her size, she is such a bear!


She is a big girl! When I see photos of me holding her, I realise how big she's got.

Definitely a big puppy, Tracey. She will be 11 months old this week - cant believe it! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> She is a big girl! When I see photos of me holding her, I realise how big she's got.
> 
> Definitely a big puppy, Tracey. She will be 11 months old this week - cant believe it! X


It doesn't matter how big they get, they'll always be our babies x


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

oh my I love it!!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw lovely! She looks so big & gorgeous! Where did you get her jumper from? Ive been looking for one but most are abit cheap lookign whcih my boyfriend doesnt like so want more abit more 'classy'?? and that looks perfect! xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Tilly looks so cute in her new christmas jumper. I ordered two christmas jumpers for George and Harry off Amazon theirs are strippy ones with pompoms on, they may look a bit like elves. OH will say what have you done haha. Have also ordered off another site 4 christmas bow ties with collars to wear on Christmas Day for my two and Harrrys brothers as we are all spending the day together xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Gorgeous, just love Tilly! I love the lighter bits above her nose 😊 the jumper is fab xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh she looks lovely Lottie, it really suites her. Very festive indeed. Her 'real' coat looks fabulous too x


----------

